# Custom Bow Rack



## Caballero-G (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I found this site when I was looking for ideas to build my own bow rack. I just finished it and I'm really happy with how it turned out. Here are some pictures. What do you think about it?


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

not a huge fan of the lights but the rack looks really good , nice job.


----------



## Caballero-G (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks, man. The lights look better in person. :happy:


----------



## Caballero-G (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Actually the light are not bad for me, its the mirror I dont care for. 
*Very nice... Good Job. 
*


----------



## evol bobby (Dec 23, 2014)

Do you have the prints for that rack I would like to give it a shot :wink:


----------



## Caballero-G (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

very well done. as far as the lights and mirror everyone has their opinions. looks good.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

You did a great job. I don't like the mirror but if you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

I like it!!


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Looks Good


----------



## easterbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

A nice project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just found this one on Texas Bowhunter. I like it too.
This is gonna be a hard choice!

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=491181


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i like it - looks good!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

very solid!


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

AWESOME!!! I gotta make one now! Lights and all!


----------



## Holleman (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd like to build it lights and all


----------



## arkman (May 15, 2008)

I think its awesome!


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

My buddy is looking to use this as a guide to build one for me?
He's wondering what you have in the arrow holes.


----------



## Jbarrow (Oct 6, 2014)

That does look great. I have already bought my oak boards and am going to start soon one soon. I am like Pushbutton2 and wonder what you are using in the holes to keep the arrows centered? Again it looks great!!


----------



## aeasley10 (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's mine. 6ft long with antler stag holders.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Mines kinda rustic, but it works and it was free.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

^^^^^pic is sideways


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)




----------

